# spirit coupons



## 22606

When I stopped yesterday, even the store manager was not sure. This wait sucks, I know; I desperately want to buy a few more items, although I would rather not pay full price


----------



## Shadowbat

Yeah. There is one item in particular that the wife and I really want to pick up, but only if the price is right.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got a 20 percent off coupon out of the BHG Halloween edition magazine. It's good now til October 31st. I'm sure other halloween mags have them, too.


----------



## Head Hauntcho

I am a operator and have no knowledge of any coupons released as of yet.. Normally around labor day is when these are rolled out- sorry.


----------



## 22606

Head Hauntcho said:


> I am a operator and have no knowledge of any coupons released as of yet.. Normally around labor day is when these are rolled out- sorry.


Basically, the stores that open earlier are just teasers, showing us what will be snatched up by the time that the coupons are ready, right?


----------



## POOKIE0628

Better homes and gardens halloween magazine has spirit coupons in them 2nd page.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks on the info on the BHG mag, but I dont want to buy a magazine to get 25% off of something else. Kind of defeats the purpose you know? Well, unless you are buying a really expensive prop there. Or already have the subscription. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CDW

A couple of the Spirits near me are open already, and they had entry slips for the "Man of Steel" sweepstakes, which comes with a coupon. I entered online Friday, and just today they emailed the 20% coupon. The URL is http://www.spirithalloween.com/sweeps/ - keep in mind that since it took them 3-4 days to send mine, it might take them just as long if you enter now.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, CDW. *Bites nails in anticipation* Let the wait begin...


----------



## CDW

Sorry I didn't post it earlier - I stopped in at Spirit on my way out of town over the weekend, and have been traveling since, plus I wasn't completely sure that they were actually going to send a coupon after I got no reply that day. I promise I won't buy all the props before you all get your coupons.


----------



## CCdalek

Finally, a 20% coupon!  I just entered the sweepstakes, so hopefully I will have it by the time my store opens.


----------



## CCdalek

I got my copuon this morning! It looks like I will be able to buy Pumpkin Nester when I go tomorrow. Originally I did not want to pay the full $179.99 for him, but with this coupon it takes quite a bit off.


----------



## jdubbya

Got one in my email a short time ago. Going to print off a bunch of them.


----------



## Guest

CCdalek said:


> I got my copuon this morning! It looks like I will be able to buy Pumpkin Nester when I go tomorrow. Originally I did not want to pay the full $179.99 for him, but with this coupon it takes quite a bit off.


When do they expire??


----------



## CDW

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> When do they expire??


October 31st.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

cool but I want a in store coupon. I will get zombie girl swing soon


----------



## CDW

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> cool but I want a in store coupon. I will get zombie girl swing soon


The link I posted gets you an email with a link to a printable, in-store coupon


----------



## 51217

Instead Of Waiting 4 or Even 5 Days To Get A Coupon, Try This Instead Go To The Store Locator And Enter Your Zipcode On The Side Under The Hours It Will Say Click Here For Your Coupon

Your Welcome
~Jubbag12


----------



## BobbyA

Jubbag12 said:


> Instead Of Waiting 4 or Even 5 Days To Get A Coupon, Try This Instead Go To The Store Locator And Enter Your Zipcode On The Side Under The Hours It Will Say Click Here For Your Coupon
> 
> Your Welcome
> ~Jubbag12


The results of my store locator search just bring up a list of stores. None have hours or any other clickable link other than one to a mapquest page for directions.


----------



## BobbyA

Okay enough. Google searching finally brings up a useful page. 

Want a 20% off coupon ? Go here and print this:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201308802422/


----------



## matrixmom

You are the man, Bobby. Seriously.


----------



## Scooter072

I just got an email this morning from them with the 20% coupon link in it:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201308971523/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:WereOpening_8_30_13_Coupon

It also has the promo code for shopping online: OPEN13


----------



## killerhaunts

As for the Better Homes magazine coupon, I read it closely and you can enter *GARDEN* online for the 20% off. You don't have to buy the mag. Sweetums!


----------



## 51217

DONT BUY ANYTHIGN WITH THOSE COUPONS use this one http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/

your welcome


----------



## Vancouver

Hey Jubbag12, how did you get a 25% off coupon??? It has always been 20%


----------



## 51217

the walking dead has a promotion with spirit and surprisingly its 25% not 20% ITS CHRISTMAS PRESENT


----------



## Haunted Lore

Thanks so much for the 25% off. I was just about to post a link for 20 %!! I LOVE The Walking Dead!! My mom grew-up with Michael Rooker (really knows him: they were neighbors and she dated his cousin in high school)!!


----------



## 51217

thats so cool!


----------



## Deaths Reach

25% off is great but that oversized shipping always turns me off. I order all kinds of stuff online and this is the only place that will add $20 shipping like that.


----------



## Diaval

Is the 25% a coupon that is on-line that could be used in a physical Spirit Store or is it only for the on-line store? 

Thanx,

Geo


----------



## Scooter072

jukingeo said:


> Is the 25% a coupon that is on-line that could be used in a physical Spirit Store or is it only for the on-line store?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Geo


Both....it can be printed out to use in store or has a promo code to use online.


----------



## Shadowbat

frughoul said:


> 25% off is great but that oversized shipping always turns me off. I order all kinds of stuff online and this is the only place that will add $20 shipping like that.



Yeah. That's my problem too. They charge a standard 4.99 shipping but then add $20 for "oversized" shipping. In the end, all the coupon does is save on the shipping.


----------



## 51217

it can be used in store bought the swing girl yesterday


----------



## JamesButabi

30% Off or Free Shipping just popped up in my email today. Can be used ins store or online. Good today and tomorrow.


----------



## Scooter072

JamesButabi said:


> 30% Off or Free Shipping just popped up in my email today. Can be used ins store or online. Good today and tomorrow.


For anyone who does not get their emails....

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon


----------



## HarleyQuinn07

Friggin awesome! Thanks for sharing!

Jubbag12: I'd killer your 25% off post (valid they 10/31) but I dunno how to do that on my phone.

Thanks!


----------



## briwesk

any 50% coupons? i want that Butler!


----------



## BobbyA

briwesk said:


> any 50% coupons? i want that Butler!


Yes, valid Nov. 1, while supplies last.


----------



## ARC1921

If your looking for the lifesize skeeves butler go to ebay immediately someone has a few new for only $49.99 buy it now plus shipping....i already bought one at spirit and he is awesome....


----------



## aero4ever

I went to Spirit today and they told me they were going to mark things down before Halloween then on November 1st stuff left would be 75%. Not sure if it's all stores or the one here. I couldn't pin her down on an answer for when they'd be marking things down to 50%.


----------



## Screaming Demons

aero4ever said:


> I went to Spirit today and they told me they were going to mark things down before Halloween then on November 1st stuff left would be 75%. Not sure if it's all stores or the one here. I couldn't pin her down on an answer for when they'd be marking things down to 50%.


I went in my local store today and it looks like they might not have anything left to put on sale unless they restock.


----------



## Guest

I hope they have them for 2014.


----------

